# Longines HydroConquest 300m Black - some photos



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Longines HydroConquest 300m Black
*thanks to abbot 














































*more pics here - **Longines HydroConquest 300m Black *


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

I am going to be getting this as my next watch

Great pics :-!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Cool. Mine says "Hi."


----------



## mr00jimbo (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful! I have the same one in blue! 
What kind of camera/lens/settings didja use for those pics?


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

They're sweet watches. Had one of the chronos to take a couple quick shots of before I shipped it to a friend:


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

mr00jimbo said:


> Beautiful! I have the same one in blue!
> What kind of camera/lens/settings didja use for those pics?


Nikon D70, lens 18-55 mm 



ulackfocus said:


> They're sweet watches. Had one of the chronos to take a couple quick shots of before I shipped it to a friend:


very nice!


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Stunning photos kibi. Photos like yours really should be on the watch manufacturers respective web sites.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Great watch!! Nice job on the photos....black dials are tough to get quality shots.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

super!|>


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## killer_taxi (May 22, 2010)

Fantastic pictures kibi. Really bringing out the watches details. |>


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## FlashGordon (May 2, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! Mine is on order at the moment, so can't wait!!


----------



## Vincents (Jun 17, 2010)

Stunning pictures of a fantastic watch. Enjoy it!


----------



## fellali (Oct 13, 2009)

V nice pictures. Thanks!
Enjoy the watch!


----------



## mav616 (Mar 8, 2009)

Great photos and watch..














































*more pics here - **Longines HydroConquest 300m Black *[/QUOTE]


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## gigi_cro (Mar 17, 2010)

i envy your photoshoting skills!! |> i wish i could send u mine tag for a photosession! 

great watch enjoy it!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

gigi_cro said:


> i envy your photoshoting skills!! |> i wish i could send u mine tag for a photosession!
> 
> great watch enjoy it!


i mean it is possible...


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess that it could look better with a nicer bezel insert (less cluttered).
You think it's possible?
:think:


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

*+1*


----------



## shaferwatch (Aug 6, 2010)

Great photos! I just got mine this weekend! The pictures are flawless! |>


----------



## prasanna (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello Kibi,
Great photos !!! I bought my 41mm Hydroconquest in black yesterday. I'm thrilled to own it as this is my first big watch purchase.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

great pics. I'm hoping to pick up a blue hydroconquest auto soon.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

prasanna said:


> Hello Kibi,
> Great photos !!! I bought my 41mm Hydroconquest in black yesterday. I'm thrilled to own it as this is my first big watch purchase.


thanks and congrats!


----------



## andrejhuraj (Nov 5, 2010)

kibi said:


> thanks and congrats!


 I am buying this model next week !!! Do u know which grade of 2824-2 it is ? Is the movement decorated at all ?
Thanks


----------



## novocainekarma (Oct 13, 2010)

those photos are amazing. 
I just bought the very same watch last week.. it's a beauty and your pics really do it some serious justice.


----------



## bicoi (Oct 30, 2010)

Your photos are so beautiful that I decided to buy it, thanks!

My photos are not up to your, however this is my HydroConquest :-d


----------



## enorton (Jul 19, 2010)

Love it! Is the crystal flat or domed? Thanks.


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

flat


----------



## robbra (Dec 5, 2009)

I keep looking at the quartz version in a local jewellers and am saving up the pennies.
Can you tell me what the E F Co on the caseback stands for?
Thanks


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

Ernest Francillon I guess...


----------



## Ndure (Oct 10, 2010)

Had I been a fan of the divers, I had bought one of those myself. Very solid and tough watch. :-!


----------



## robbra (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks mr_raider,
couldn't find a reference but googling now


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Stunning ;-)


----------

